# sheetrock over stucco



## int1985 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am looking at a job in New York. A 6 story building. In the stairwell and floor landings there is stucco on the walls. It is around 3" deep. The owner wants 2 prices: one to remove the stucco to the bare brick ( costly ), the other to laminate the walls with sheetrock. I am thinking to laminate over the stucco with 5/8" sheetrock. I would put compound on the back of the sheetrock place it on the wall, then nail it into the stucco. Also, there are door frames on each landing. I know the 5/8" will go beyond the frame. I need help in my determination and am I right on the install over the stucco? If not I could use some expert advise as to the best way and the most inexpensive way for the owner.
Thanks
Julian


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's one job I think I would walk away from.
Sure it's not plaster on those walls and not stucco?
Trying to picture in my mind whatever it is, why it would be 3" thick? How in the world would you even trim out a door with a wall like that?
If you removed it you would be stuck with also having to remove all the door jambs and cutting them down.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Not sure why you are considering taking on a job that you are obviously not qualifed to do.

*This site is about DIY related work. That refers to non-paying projects that people do on their own properties. *

Its not about giving advice to novices to perform professional work, that is beyond their skill levels. There are a lot more responsibilities and liabilities to doing professional contracting (I cannot begin to even start to go thru the list, including licensing, certifications, OSHA compliance, EPA rules, proper insurances, permits, etc.). 

Its very unfair to anyone else involved, including the property owner, and/or Client, to try and take on work that you are not qualified to do, and in some situations, have no idea on how to go about doing it (as your post shows).
*
= Closing this thread (POST IS NOT "DIY" RELATED)
*


----------

